# Haunted Homestead



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Have yet to set up the FCG in the upstairs window and there's a few finishing touches to do but I thought I'd post some pics of the Haunted Homestead! Pretty much everything here was inspired by stuff on the Monster Page List.

*Witch Stirring Cauldron*: The posts were created by inserting 1/2" pvc into a swimming pool 'noodle' then spray foam, cutting, tearing and ripping before taking a propane torch to them before spray paint. I really like how they turned out and will use this technique again soon. If you start with a pink noodle and expose the white pcv inside it really looks like flesh and bone. 









*Smoking Gargoyle*: Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment had these on sale last year (Thx!) I mounted a fog machine in the plywood base and 2" pvc routes the fog up and out it's mouth (idea from Wolfstone's site). Cowalicious pulsing dimmer circuit for two red LED eyes; a couple of superbright green LED's out front to light up it's face. The fog machine is on a timer set to the lowest possible selection so I don't have to climb up the ladder every night to refill it. Neighbors really like him. 








*
Haunted Homestead Sign*: Link is http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/projects/big_entrance_sign/index.htm Looks great in daylight but needs a spotlight on it at night, it's a little dark up there and hard to read. I'll get a green spot for it. 
Here it is at night with the Spooky Signpost I copied from Zombie F, should've used a tripod to take the picture, I guess









*Graveyard Fence and assorted ghouls:* PVC and 1 by 2's with garden edging on top, cut down the garden edging to just the loops and arrows. The fence is on the Monster List called Simple Fancy Fence. 









Here's a night shot. 








Hope you like it, looking forward to Halloween!!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job! Monster list can keep you busy for hours and hours hehe.. You did a great job.. I'll have to ask Jeff about that gargoyle! And I love your witches face!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Super job on some fantastic props!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice witch looks great


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...I like the witch too. The lettering on your sign is really clean. A+ on the total package.


----------

